# Crimson Trace for CW45



## kudu61 (Jun 27, 2009)

Bought a Crimson Trace laser for My CW45 a couple weeks ago. Must say I'm immpressed with it's ability to hold zero. When I installed it on the pistol's frame I was sorta uneasy about reliability. However 400 rounds later with Rem 230 +P, Win 230 hardball (white box), Speer 185 Gold Dots, this pistol is still shooting POA. The laser dot is somewhat hard to see in bright sunlight but easy to pick up in any indoor lighting. I'm happy with the purchase (ebay, about $160). My older eyes don't find the front sight unless I wear glasses, which I don't need unless reading, so I find this sight a good tool. see ya, Bill


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the information.

I was thinking of getting one for my P9.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I have Crimson Trace grips for my Beretta 92FS. Very pleased. :smt023


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

I got mine from shooters_resource.com for $161 and installed on my CW45 myself in about 3 minutes. No problems with any of it. Adjusting it at the range to be spot on took awhile and a bunch of rounds but that was mostly due to my unfamiliarty with the system. Once locked on, it has stayed locked on. I couldn't be happier with it. Also have CT on my .357 Ruger SP101.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the CT on my CW9. I am very pleased with it and could not be happier. My older eyes really like having something to reassure me I am on the spot I want to be in some situations.

I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.

RCG


----------

